# Can loneliness make budgies aggressive?



## SianChloe (Feb 14, 2014)

We have a male budgie who is probably about a year old and he's always been perfectly happy and up until a few weeks ago he was very affectionate and tame. A few weeks ago we looked after another budgie for my family who we believe is male (they were told it as male but the cere is pink as he's still young), the budgies were very interested in each other and spent a lot of time around each others cages when they were out playing so we let them out together. They seemed to get on really well and were grooming and feeding each other, ours even had a few goes at mounting the other one. Since the other budgie went home our budgie has been unusually aggressive with us and destructive in his cage. He throws toys around, makes much more of a mess than he usually would and although he is still 'grooming' us the way he was he now bites until he draws blood. Other than this aggression he is perfectly happy, lively and healthy.
We do everything we can to stop him getting lonely. He has the tv and lights left on for him when we go out, and him and the zebra finch on the other side of the room tweet back and forth to each other aswell - he doesn't show any signs of aggression to the other bird, just us.

What can we do to help him?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Flock birds like budgies and finches should not be kept on their own,it's completely unnatural.And yes I know our Grannies kept single birds for years....doesn't make it right though.*


----------



## SianChloe (Feb 14, 2014)

If we were to get another bird how would we go about introducing them?
The zebra finch is on his own because he doesn't react well to others, and has been known to kill other finches.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

It's always wise to introduce old birds to new in a new environment.If only to rearrange perches and move food pots.This way all the birds have to get used to a new set up...less chance of territory becoming a problem.

Easier for me of course having multiple choice of flights and cages.Not so easy to solve fighting problems when you have just one cage.


----------



## SianChloe (Feb 14, 2014)

would you suggest a female or a male?
People have been saying that a male would be better for him, but he seems to looking for sexual interaction and trying to mount everything, so I was worried another male wouldn't actually fix the problem.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Another male should be ok...depends,some get on some don't.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i got my male budgie company a few months ago- a rehome who was only a baby still- i was told it was male, but Really think now he's a she (trying to nest in the food dishes and watches Winstons every move in adoration!)

i don't know if i went about intros in the normal/ recommended fashion, but knowing Winston is at least a year older than Thatcher i put him in *her cage. they got on perfectly from the start...

it wasn't until he had a cage-mate that i could truly see how depressed and lonely Winston was (considering i believe he was thrown out of an aviary to fend for himself :mad5: ). i can't recommend company enough!


----------



## SianChloe (Feb 14, 2014)

He definitely needs something, he's not depressed rather frustrated I think, very shouty and pulling feathers out all over the place 
currently looking for a friend for him


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i love budgies but it's easy to see they are a bird who thrives on company


----------



## SianChloe (Feb 14, 2014)

I've bought new cages today so I can get everything set up for quarantining a new bird and introductions. 
Now just to find the bird. I think I'm going to look for one that's not a baby - is that best?


----------

